# Air force guys and Jump courses



## DogOfWar (27 Apr 2005)

Sorry if this seems like a dumb question. im just a squid-

Do aircrew member take jump courses? And pilots? Or is it if you get shot down yer fooked?


----------



## Bill22108131 (27 Apr 2005)

Not as far as I know.  Certainly Navs & AESOPs do not.  Some have jump courses from previous trades/experience but it is not part of the normal training.  When sea survival was taught to all aircrew trades some years back, all experienced training in ejection seat drills and a venture at para sailing and release.  I do not believe many aircraft in the inventory even carry parachutes.  Just the fighters, Hawks with ejection seats and the Aurora has 20 parachutes.  The days of the WW2 bailout type movies are long past I guess, so we do not consider ourselves in peril by not having jumper training.

Cheers


----------



## Inch (27 Apr 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Sorry if this seems like a dumb question. im just a squid-
> 
> Do aircrew member take jump courses? And pilots? Or is it if you get shot down yer fooked?



You can't exactly jump out of a shot down helicopter, so half of the CF pilots are fooked anyway. There are no jump courses for pilots, as Bill said, a very limited amount of time is spent on landings at Sea Survival but that's mostly geared towards ejection seat aircraft (Hornet, Hawk, Tutor and Harvard II). We only need to learn how to land since the seat kicks your butt out of the aircraft. For the amount that that's actually happened, I'd say that's all the training we really need. Getting out of the aircraft is a last resort, so even if you break a leg landing, it's still better than being dead.


----------



## DogOfWar (27 Apr 2005)

good enough guys. Just always wondered about that. Maybe it IS too many movies. I guess thats like thinking "under siege" ;D is really a documentary about navy life.....


----------



## Garry (1 May 2005)

In the "old days" we'd also spend a day at the Canadian Airborne Centre learning how to land.


FWIW- do NOT be the guy who, hanging in the harness, hollers out "Air Force" in a loud, manly manner.

Not fun


----------



## Erborn (11 Jun 2005)

Attended a Airborne riggers reunion in 1985
Much to my surprise I met my first female qualified parachutes
BTW she is still a rigger and met her again just last week 
Taking a refresher course in Trenton
Also a  number of Navel people and a scattering of Airforce people all Jump Qualified
In order to rig and pack a parachute you must be jump qualified
I understand they all had to re muster to the Army


----------

